# Goodwin: Some Good Stuff



## Prufrock (Jan 14, 2009)

The following is from Goodwin's _Christ the Mediator._ This pastor and theologian is too much forgotten, it seems. Here is a good section of his recognition of the _wonderfulness_ of the gospel, and how much better it is to preach than the Law; and yet, for this very reason, because of it's weight, why so much time must be spent preaching the Law in addition to the gospel.



> And therefore we likewise freely profess to you, that these things [that is, the gospel: the greatness of God's love in reconciling men to himself] we should affirm constantly, (were men fitted, broken and humbled) and preach in a manner nothing else, for it is the sum and upshot of our ministry; as the the title is given it in the text, _the ministry of reconciliation_. And we would desire to know nothing among you but Christ, as Paul speaks to the Corinthians...: and this chiefly, Christ as crucified to reconcile you; crucified before your eyes in the gospel....And as for you, your work (to ergov) is to believe; this is the work of God (says Christ), John 6.29, to believe in him whom God hath sent. So _our_ work is to preach him to you whom God hath sent, that you may believe in him, and therefore we account it our misery, that we are fain to spend the most of our time in making ourselves work, as in preaching the Law we do; and are fain to come with the great hammer of the Law, and break all your bones in pieces, that we may then, as it is in Is. 61:1, "Preach the gospel, and find up the broken-hearted." It is tiresome to us, that we must take men by the throats, and arrest them by the Law, (as we do) in the name of the great God, and hale them to prison, and there shut them up under the Law...that then we may bring them Christ's bail, and by preaching the gospel "problaim liberty to the captives and the opening of the prison to them that are bound.
> 
> And we do withal protest before God and Men this day, that when we come to preach it [the Gospel], we yet tremble to do it more than any Doctrine else: for we are afraid that men should lie still in their sins; those that are drunkards should be drunkards still, and unclean still, and lest those who withhold the truth in unrighteousness...lest they should go on to do so still after the delivery of it; which if they shall do, they had better have been in Hell than in the Assembly of Saints to hear the gospel. We tremble therefore at it, as knowing that men cannot hear it, and disobey it, but under an extraordinary curse, oftentimes a final one, and such a one as Christ cursed the Fig-tree with, when he said, "Never fruit grow on thee more."


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Yep, he's a Good One, that Goodwin.



as opposed to the other Goodwin, who's generally not. (John, that is )


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 15, 2009)

Some good thoughts for the day from Goodwin. In addition to the beauty of teaching itself (how can the gospel of Christ be anything else?), I cannot get over how beautifully and skillfully Goodwin himself relates the news: he reads like a poet. _(From the last book of Christ the Mediator)_



> It should be an encouragement to poor souls, who are sinners, and tremble at every threatening; and are afraid when they hear or see Christ angry, when he rends and tears wicked sinners in pieces, when they see judgments on the earth. You do well indeed to tremble, as children when they see servants beaten: but consider withal, that he is a gracious God to you, when his anger is never so much against others. Like a loving husband that is General of an Army, though he hath been in the field killing and slaughtering men that are his enemies; yet when he comes into his Tent, he is as loving to his spouse as ever, and with the same arms embraceth her, with which he ruin'd them in fury. Such is Christ, he can be, and is as loving and familiar with his own; and will use them as kindly as if he were not angry at all...[So Christ] can act both parts to the height, and love to do it: He can turn his fierce look on other, to the most gracious smiles on thee; and that in the twinkling on an eye. Think but how that at the latter day, his anger will be at the highest; and yet how loving will he be to his own? 'Twill be the strangest sight that ever was; when in the same countenance, the greatest fury, and the most sweet smiles of Grace shall lodge, and appear together; as then they will. Therefore in Is. 27.4, when God was in his armour, and in battle array against his enemies, yet then to his vineyard, to his own, he says, "Fury is not in me." No, I am not angry with you (says God) though indeed against briars and thorns I am, and will burn them together. *When he is most angry, fear not to go forth to meet him; but rather go rejoicingly out to him; for he will use thee lovingly, if thou humblest thyself before him *(Is. 64.5).



That is a true faith, indeed, which is not afraid to run rejoicingly to Jesus in the midst of his slaughter of his enemies.


----------

